# The Tobacconist Preservation Act



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Please sign this petition if you support The Tobacconist Preservation Act, a proposed Federal Law which will preserve and protect Tobacconist and consumer rights to smoke in retail Tobacconist stores.*

This proposed federal law is intended to preserve the rights of retail Tobacconists* (and their customers) who must be allowed to taste, smell, and sample their products within retail Tobacconist stores.

Retail Tobacconists acknowledge and accept any and all risks associated with smoke and knowingly and willingly choose to work in retail stores. Retail Tobacconists accept any potential risk associated with their profession in the same way that professional pilots, skateboarders, truck drivers, judges, police, dancers, mountain climbers, factory workers, soldiers, and other professionals accept the specific risks of their chosen professions.

Professional Tobacconists are custodians of natural products which are artistically grown and hand crafted into delicacies which are beloved by millions of consumers. Premium and luxury cigars and pipe tobaccos are enjoyed by individuals who seek the natural human pleasures of taste, aroma, camaraderie, and relaxation while savoring their time - no different than the pleasures derived from food or drink. The artistry and specialized qualities of luxury tobaccos requires legitimate professionals to represent the products and serve their customers. In addition, professional Tobacconists are well suited to ensure that tobacco products are sold only to adults.

The Tobacconist Preservation Act acknowledges the existence, validity, and necessities of the Tobacconist profession and preserves Tobacconists' rights to smoke on their premises. This act overrides any local and state laws which may prohibit retail Tobacconists from performing their professional duties, representing their products, and serving their customers; including but not limited to the right to smoke in retail Tobacconists. In addition, The Tobacconist Preservation Act acknowledges the significance, validity, traditions, and historical value that Tobacconists represent in The United States of America; in so doing this act protects the rights of a minority of the population and enriches the whole culture.

_*Tobacconist: an expert dealer in tobacco and the related accoutrements._

*Please sign this petition if you support The Tobacconist Preservation Act, a proposed Federal Law which will preserve and protect Tobacconist and consumer rights to smoke in retail Tobacconist stores.*


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I signed and placed comments. I stopped at the mandatory donation step.

Tom


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

TOB9595 said:


> I signed and placed comments. *I stopped at the mandatory donation step.*
> 
> Tom


I did too... the donation is optional!

Jim


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

done.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

done. without the donation.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2008)

DONE! p


----------

